# Bumbag Pride - I gay as fcuk but I still wear one - gay gay gay



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

*Bumbag with pride?*​
BUM ME I take pride in my Bum Bag2310.75%You quadragays can burn in hell with your bumbags7735.98%Im not a bumbag wearer but i do indulge in bummage2813.08%I'd like an ice cream please.8640.19%


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I dont care what anyone says, when I go to a show or hardcore gym a bumbag is essential kit.

I wear my bumbag with pride and I dont care if I look gay.

Who else wears their bumbag with pride?


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

One more over here.

Where do I sign up???????


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

americans love a good fanny pack


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I was under the impression that 40 year old mom's were the only one's still wearing those... :whistling: ...


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

No editing my post title DB you closet gay bumbag in the closet wearing bum bandit of babylon.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

Id really really love some ice cream. Pralines and cream Hagen Daz would be nice.

On the bumbag front, never have and never will wear one.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

FCUKING PMSL

Im not a bumbag wearer but i do indulge in bummage :whistling:

WHOOPWHOOP :bounce:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

MissBC said:


> ****ING PMSL
> 
> Im not a bumbag wearer but i do indulge in bummage :whistling:
> 
> WHOOPWHOOP :bounce:


Of DB?

I fcuking knew it the bumosexual bummophobic bumbag wearing bummer.

DB - Does Bummage, (wearing a bum bag)


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

I wear one when im out on my bike


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> americans love a good fanny pack


That is such a sterotypical comment bro...Maybe a decade ago it was a fad for a short time...but I've been a American for almost 35 years and can't think of anyone I know that still wears one...other than 40 year old mom's...but not the cool one's...


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Ice cream please! 

I'd like some mint choccy chip ice cream so i can melt it and watch the choccy chips sink to the bottom then drink the melted mint ice cream and scoop up the choccy chips


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Ive spotted dome actual trends here, if you believe its OK to wear bumbags then:

You probably still wear multicolour tie-dye baggies.

And have the complete Shamen back catalogue - on cassette.

You are probably (well) under 5ft 8 tall.

Anyone spot any other trends :lol:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Of DB?
> 
> I fcuking knew it the bumosexual bummophobic bumbag wearing bummer.
> 
> DB - Does Bummage, (wearing a bum bag)


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

yea i have a variety of strap ons for his pleasure or 10 fingers

:innocent:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

RS2007 said:


> Ive spotted dome actual trends here, if you believe its OK to wear bumbags then:
> 
> You probably still wear multicolour tie-dye baggies. - NO
> 
> ...


I dont wear my bumbag at any other time than at the gym or at shows.

Other times I make do with 'pockets'


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

NO.... I have this weird thing about no looking like a cnut when out and about!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

PG wears one....and I know pretty much a whole chapter of Hell's Angels that do too....I'll watch while you call them gay :0)


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

they are gay...


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

wheres the i am gay but i dont wear a bum bag option?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

ElfinTan said:


> PG wears one....and I know pretty much a whole chapter of Hell's Angels that do too....I'll watch while you call them gay :0)


DB said they were gay.

He also said they probably all couldnt bum him at once cos they are proper 'one on one' gays without the real manliness to engage in 5 cocks at once dry bummage.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> PG wears one....and I know pretty much a whole chapter of Hell's Angels that do too....I'll watch while you call them gay :0)


I wasn't saying they were gay, not exactly... erm... fk

im off


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> DB said they were gay.
> 
> He also said they probably all couldnt bum him at once cos they are proper 'one on one' gays without the real manliness to engage in 5 cocks at once dry bummage.


Yep thats definitely what he said, it was def DB.

Uriel said they are all a bunch of fannies too, and he could take them any time :whistling:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

erics44 said:


> wheres the i am gay but i dont wear a bum bag option?


Only open to BUM Bag gays.

You normal gays can go off and make some daisy chains or something.

But remember daisy chains dotn make good bicycle chains.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

above Tom models his latest bag


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Sorry Bumbags are for real bodybuilders.

Were the only ones who can pull it off.

Now where's that photo. Miss BC some help here. Can't find my bumbag pic.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

when i was just an ickle bodybuilder in my teens i used to look at the bigger ones wearing their bumbags in awe and hoped one day i would be big enough to warrant one,then as time has passed it has become less accepted.........at night when i am alone,i put one on,yes i admit it,i stand and admire myself with it in the mirror,adopting catalogue poses,feverishly try and see how much i can fit in my glorious bag.........i sometimes where it naked and oiled up in those still and quiet nights alone..........but i cant bring myself to wear it in the street,will others accept me?will my family shun me?and what if i embrace it...will it get worse?will i end up with a manbag collection as well?

lifes not fun when your a closet bumosexual bumbag wearer.........


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

shorty said:


> View attachment 25993
> 
> 
> above Tom models his latest bag


OMG you are soooo last week.

I've got one with 4 pockets on now.

Get with the times Grandad.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

off topic - shorty that avatar is superb, is that the milkshake guy?


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> OMG you are soooo last week.
> 
> I've got one with 4 pockets on now.
> 
> Get with the times Grandad.


yes you was also small in that picture too


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> off topic - shorty that avatar is superb, is that the milkshake guy?


yes! :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

shorty said:


> View attachment 25993
> 
> 
> above Tom models his latest bag


OHHHHHHHHHHHHHH its pink :bounce:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

PRL said:


> Sorry Bumbags are for real bodybuilders.
> 
> Were the only ones who can pull it off.
> 
> Now where's that photo. Miss BC some help here. Can't find my bumbag pic.


god which one of the 8 you tagged me in?? you bum bag whore


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Hamster said:


> Gay's the lot of you.
> 
> Do you keep your lip salve and wet wipes in there for toilet visits with your Gay bumbag friends?


dont forget the lube and rohypnol for easier entry of more than one "member"


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> they are gay...


Very easy when you are on the other side of the pond:whistling:


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

lmfao this thread is quality! reps to everyone


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Just looked at Poll responses and Magic Torch is siding with the fcuking Ice cream crowd?

WTF

Talk about letting the side down. I've seen your bum bag its all worn and tatty like a mangy dogs ear.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> DB said they were gay.
> 
> He also said they probably all couldnt bum him at once cos they are proper 'one on one' gays without the real manliness to engage in 5 cocks at once dry bummage.





RS2007 said:


> I wasn't saying they were gay, not exactly... erm... fk
> 
> im off


I shall pass on all of these messages:thumb:


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

MissBC said:


> dont forget the lube and rohypnol for easier entry of more than one "member"


Yes Lube is very important.

Hamster,

I'm gutted you don't want to play in my bumbag. Please reconsider.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Good old BUMBAGS

you know me I love a good BUM "BAG" fckin fan bloody tastic:thumbup1:

Your only a real BodyBuilder if you engage in BUMBAG wearing, They go hand in hand IMO with rice cakes and tuppaware, No BB attire would be complete with BUMBAGGAGE plus baggies plus rag top and obligatory gold chain, usually with a gold plated mini Bodybuilder pendant..

I dont even take a shower without mine on...

How can you take risk of going anywhere without one:confused1:

Just for the record heres what mine contains

300iu fast acting slin (for post rice cake and dry chicken meal form tuppaware)

A plastic spoon (for rice and chicken etc)

2 x 10ml bottles of test prop, (cant risk missing a jab)

3 x 2.5ml syringes

3 x green pins

3 x blue pins

10 x slin pins

2 x 10iu bottles GH (pre mixed, not enough room for BAC water)

A mini 10ml bottle of synthol (for when GUNS start to deflate)

a 4 pack of kamagra (just in case Mrs weeman is around:lol: :lol: )

A pen of Lanctus

A jaffa cake (in case I go hypo)

A CNP flap jack (just because)

My bat phone for "deals"

LUBE (because wearing a bum bag is GAY even if you are a hells angel, yes i will tell them as well)

Chewing gum (helps with cool bumbag wearing image)

Sometimes I put my police shades in bag, but mostly they are hanging off the chest bit on my rag top to pull it down a bit to show my over developed pecs cause bench is only exercise i do:thumbup1:

Most people have seen contents of my BUMBAG, have i forgot anything??? :beer:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

please don't call them bumbags its so crude...mine is a fanny pack...and I wear it with pride on the days i'm alowed out :whistling:


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Good old BUMBAGS
> 
> you know me I love a good BUM "BAG" fckin fan bloody tastic:thumbup1:
> 
> ...


dont forget an emergency bottle of stella :beer:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

jw007 said:


> Good old BUMBAGS
> 
> you know me I love a good BUM "BAG" fckin fan bloody tastic:thumbup1:
> 
> ...


Bandana

So you're 99% a true Bumbagger


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> *Bandana*
> 
> So you're 99% a true Bumbagger


mostly on my head tho mate:thumb:

Hell yeah, Im one....

Bodybuilding is my life, you know that:whistling:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i have worn one for ages, i guess i have been a gayer since the 80's then, so i'll get a pair of tight leggings with a hole in the back and put some leg warmers on, i would even streak my hair if i had any!!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hamster said:


> Your pink fcking lipstick and cheek rouge


thats in the "secret compartment bit" at the back tho...


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Kezz said:


> i have worn one for ages, i guess i have been a gayer since the 80's then, so i'll get a pair of tight leggings with a hole in the back and put some leg warmers on, i would even streak my hair if i had any!!


What are yout BUMBAG essential mate???

Have detailed mine, Always interested what my fellow BBers cant do without


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> Very easy when you are on the other side of the pond:whistling:


but in all seriouseness...there are plenty of bikers over here to **** off aswell...Just to clarify my answer was to bumbags being gay not necessarily Hell's Angles but I would say it's safe to say that motorcycle gangs have homosexuals in them...they just stay in the closet so they don't get beat down with bike chains...


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> but in all seriouseness...there are plenty of bikers over here to **** off aswell...Just to clarify my answer was to bumbags being gay not necessarily Hell's Angles but I would say it's safe to say that motorcycle gangs have homosexuals in them...they just stay in the closet so they don't get beat down with bike chains...


Personally I thought the whole idea of being a hells angel was because it enabled you to legitamately visit the "blue oyster" bar as in police academy, and enabled you to "BUM" suited wearing civillians as punishment and to show your manlyness as your only Gay if you take it.

Dressing up in leather and chains and piercing each others man parts was just a bonus???

Or am I wrong:confused1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

bum bags = gayer than a bucket of dicks


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Incredible Bulk said:


> bum bags = gayer than a bucket of dicks


How about a bucket of bums? In bags?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> How about a bucket of bums? In bags?


Tom

could you please expand on contents of your BUMBAG

Perhaps I should start a thread asking whats in womens handbags also as that has always mystified me, the size of some of the fckers PMSL


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> How about a bucket of bums? In bags?


if its female ass then its all gravy.... if its men... back to square one, gayer than mardis gras


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Some people can carry the gay bumbag/fannypack campness off. I am far too butch for that. Next thing you know you'll all get custom bumbags so you can fit your chiwawas in them too.

Oh and if there is icecream going I want pistaccio.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't care what any of you say..

But if you wear a BUM Bag you are indeed a ***.. :lol:

Its their ticket to gay central..

Tom didn't you say you was from Brighton?? or is it Bristol? Get the two mixed up.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Wow a load of bumbag haters on here. A few who would never say a word face to face. LMAO










Bumbag pride


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

DB said:


> If I saw either of those 2 cheese dicks in the pic above at a show wearing a bag of bumness i will definately hurl abuse!


Yeah I know you would. Your hard. :tongue:

And Hamster, you can abuse me anyway you like babe. I'm a big boy. I can take it. x


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

PRL, no offence but you look like the halifax guy...

i'd be more afraid of you offering me a mortgage deal than trying to kick me ass because i called you a gay boy for the bum bag PMSL


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Incredible Bulk said:


> PRL, no offence but you look like the halifax guy...
> 
> i'd be more afraid of you offering me a mortgage deal than trying to kick me ass because i called you a gay boy for the bum bag PMSL


Was thinking the same mate when I saw you in Portsmouth......... you look like the big guy serving food Nando's, nothing like a bodybuilder.

Maybe when you can carry of a bumbag we can re evauate. :tongue:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

PRL said:


> Wow a load of bumbag haters on here. A few who would never say a word face to face. LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im sure I already ripped p1ss out of you to your face with regards oversized Bummage.

Side note

At expo it was not neccesary for pete to utilise said ar5e Bag

As he had his "BAT COMBATS2 on, Like BATMANS utility belt but with large and varied pockets for the usual stuff that ordinarily would go in said *** BAG


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

That looks like more of a modern day bummage bag..


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

I thought i had seen the last days of bumbags...until I went to my first bb show last year :lol:

weren't they the height of fashion when shell tracksuits were out?!?!?!!? What a lovely combo :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

That pic is about 3 years old 

No bumbag in that one for me as I was not competing.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

PRL said:


> Was thinking the same mate when I saw you in Portsmouth......... you look like the big guy serving food Nando's, nothing like a bodybuilder.
> 
> Maybe when you can carry of a bumbag we can re evauate. :tongue:


hand bags! or bum bags in your case :lol:

when you first clicked the clasp to your first bum bag did your parents cry by any chance? you know...asked if you were bringing round any friends later to meet them :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

when all you 'pretend' bbers actually get your thumb out of your ass and get on stage the you will appreciate the facilities a bum bag offers.

Till then your comments mean nothing especially DB on his little moped bummobile and shiny helmet.

Its like trying to explain to a girl why you absolutely must bum her really hard, no one understands till they've done it


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> I know pretty much a whole chapter of Hell's Angels that do too....I'll watch while you call them gay :0)


I'm leaning more towards the Outlaws and Bandidos now if the HAMC are letting Bumbags (even if they are full of hard drugs & weapons) - it's just not right.

I'll be calling Sonny Barger about this outrage


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Anyway I've got the argument winner cos Pscab wears a bum bag. All the time not even at shows.

In fact when we've been out he's asked if I need anything taking with me cos he is itching to put something in his bumbag.

I mean when someone as good looking and sexy as him wears a bumbag theres just no comeback IMO.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

i wear mine with pride...great on holiday to keep things safe..but even better when out shopping...means i dont have to strap a handbag across my body to avoid it getting dipped...or constantly heaving it up back onto my shouler when he slips every 2 seconds..

bumbags rule!!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> Anyway I've got the argument winner cos Pscab wears a bum bag. All the time not even at shows.
> 
> In fact when we've been out he's asked if I need anything taking with me cos he is itching to put something in his bumbag.
> 
> I mean when someone as good looking and sexy as him wears a bumbag theres just no comeback IMO.


 :lol:

:ban:


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Avril has shown that bumbags can be worn with style. I am off to get on now. Where can I buy them from?


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Incredible Bulk said:


> hand bags! or bum bags in your case :lol:
> 
> when you first clicked the clasp to your first bum bag did your parents cry by any chance? you know...asked if you were bringing round any friends later to meet them :lol:


Think Tom sums this up perfectly

"when all you 'pretend' bbers actually get your thumb out of your ass and get on stage the you will appreciate the facilities a bum bag offers."

Again as I said, we shall re evaluate when you graduate :beer:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Avril has shown that bumbags can be worn with style. I am off to get on now. Where can I buy them from?


Sorry!? what is this you speak of!?!?


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

Top fashion icons wear them too ...










i have one of these, carries clear visor for night time riding, thats my excuse anyway


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Avril knows how to pull the bumbag of with style.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

PRL said:


> *Avril knows how to **pull the bumbag off** with style*.


fnar fnar :thumbup1:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

PRL said:


> Avril knows how to pull the bumbag of with style.


 :thumb: :cool2:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I can nearly see some camel toe in Avril's pic!!


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Tinytom said:


> fnar fnar :thumbup1:


Sorry Tom.

Heard she got to grips with yours. Hope not too much damage was done mate. I'm sure she was only playing. :bounce:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

avril said:


> i wear mine with pride...great on holiday to keep things safe..but even better when out shopping...means i dont have to strap a handbag across my body to avoid it getting dipped...or constantly heaving it up back onto my shouler when he slips every 2 seconds..
> 
> bumbags rule!!


My god you look phenomenal, your legs! See some people can carry them off! I cannot.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

Gym Bunny said:


> My god you look phenomenal, your legs! See some people can carry them off! I cannot.


legs only looked like that cos it was a week after a comp...not like that in off season...pmsl...too ashamed to show in off season..lol


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Good old BUMBAGS
> 
> you know me I love a good BUM "BAG" fckin fan bloody tastic:thumbup1:
> 
> ...


just 4???????? i'm hurt you think i would be so easily pleased :whistling:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

You guys and gals crack me up.....thanks for making me giggle like a school girl!


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

I wouldn't be caught dead in a bumbag. (the last time I wore one was when I was 15)

The last person I saw wearing a bum bag, was my Computer Science C++ programming lecturer....

And even if he wasn't such a geek/out of touch with the times (no disrespect sensei!), I can understand why he needs one.

Anyone else... NO !


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> You guys and gals crack me up.....thanks for making me giggle like a school girl!


I know what you mean, the image of a grown man wearing a bumbag in 2009 is just hilarious, me giggling too!!!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

volatileacid said:


> *I wouldn't be caught dead in a bumbag.*


To be fair youd have to be pretty small to fit in one in the first place, don't even think TT is that small and I nearly stood on him by accident last saturday... :whistling:


----------



## Blackers (Jun 26, 2007)

As big as you are I don't think you're going to have to deal with much sniggering behind hands.

If I wore one I would probably get jumped by a bunch of chavs, dragged down an alley and kicked to fcuk!!

Besides that I'm sure they are very practical.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Hamster that is hilarious!!


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

in my old gym it was common place to wear the following:-

-Bumbag

-Rag top (with aggressive bulldog on it)

-Baggies (think "MC Hammer")

-Bandana (Bright colour which did not match any other colour on youre attire)

if you didnt have a rag top then get a cool shirt, cut the collar off so youre trapz pop out and cut down the sleaves so it doesnt cut off the circulation.

My new gym isnt as hardcore & is full of people wearing "vests"


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> I dont wear my bumbag at any other time than at the gym or at shows.
> 
> Other times I make do with 'pockets'


I had his conversation with my kids the other day... women have bags, men have pockets... if a man has no pockets then he is naked and shouldn't be needing to carry anything except a smile anyway....


----------



## Mad7 (Apr 8, 2008)

Is that Mr Motivator, or PRL before he started training ............... :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

Sorry PRL, had to be done:tongue: :tongue: :tongue:

(mad7 has just run for cover  ) :ban:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAAHAHA fpmsl.......reps for that Mad7


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Mad7 said:


> Is that Mr Motivator, or PRL before he started training ............... :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> Sorry PRL, had to be done:tongue: :tongue: :tongue:
> 
> ...


Mr Motivator wishes he looked this good.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Did someone mention funbags? :whistling:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Anyone see the google ads at the bottom?



> Gay Men Into Fitness
> 
> View Photo Profiles Of Muscular Gay Singles. Post Your Profile Free!
> 
> www.Fitness-Singles.comFanny pack waist


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Mad7 said:


> Is that Mr Motivator, or PRL before he started training ............... :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> Sorry PRL, had to be done:tongue: :tongue: :tongue:
> 
> ...


OMFG :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

The google ads at the bottom say it all really!


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

Mad7 said:


> Is that Mr Motivator, or PRL before he started training ............... :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> Sorry PRL, had to be done:tongue: :tongue: :tongue:
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

was this the befor and after shot


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

volatileacid said:


> The google ads at the bottom say it all really!


hahaha yea DB hand picked those ads to appear there!! :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Tom
> 
> could you please expand on contents of your BUMBAG
> 
> Perhaps I should start a thread asking whats in womens handbags also as that has always mystified me, the size of some of the fckers PMSL


Purse

Keys

Sunglasses

Lip gloss

Diary

Pen

Business cards

Baby wipes or wet wipes

Phones..... :thumbup1:

Simple. And we do need it all


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Whats wrong with a ruck sack!?! Lol

Or are these the new fashion?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Hulk Hogan wears one, thats gotta be good enough!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Is a Sporran a kind of bumbag?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

A who??


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Goose said:


> A who??


Dude, get cultured....http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sporran


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

NOT a fan!! whats wrong with a rucksack?


----------



## Arnold Swarfega (Feb 20, 2009)

cellaratt said:


> That is such a sterotypical comment bro...Maybe a decade ago it was a fad for a short time...but I've been a American for almost 35 years and can't think of anyone I know that still wears one...other than 40 year old mom's...but not the cool one's...


35 years of bumming while wearing nothing but a bumbag?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> Is a Sporran a kind of bumbag?


Probably


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

volatileacid said:


> The google ads at the bottom say it all really!


PMSL!!!! YES INDEED THEY DO, LOOK WHAT I SPOTTED!!!

Bum bag wearers OWNED by google ads, there is no longer any argument, it is not cool to wear bum bags now!!!!










God I love google ads, please Lorian, never remove them, I think we should treat them like life-guiding oracles!!!!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

LOL Sporran looks BUMMAGE aswell.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> PMSL!!!! YES INDEED THEY DO, LOOK WHAT I SPOTTED!!!
> 
> Bum bag wearers OWNED by google ads, there is no longer any argument, it is not cool to wear bum bags now!!!!
> 
> ...


lmfao :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> PMSL!!!! YES INDEED THEY DO, LOOK WHAT I SPOTTED!!!
> 
> Bum bag wearers OWNED by google ads, there is no longer any argument, it is not cool to wear bum bags now!!!!
> 
> ...


FPMSL!!!

PWNAGE!


----------



## ilbeback (May 10, 2009)

only mums doing car boot sales wear bum bags *vomit*


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Am l gay if l dont actually wear it BUT l do put my stuff in it and carry it around sometimes ?????


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

******.com has no bumbags on it what so ever... im a bit gutted really...was expecting more.


----------



## Arnold Swarfega (Feb 20, 2009)

Fcuk me all this bum bag banter is getting me hot under the collar!! I mite surprise the misses tonight by taking her up the wrong un wearing nothing but my new union jack bumbag. Obviously in front of the wardrobe mirror so i can simultaneously flex my bi's


----------



## Arnold Swarfega (Feb 20, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Am l gay if l dont actually wear it BUT l do put my stuff in it and carry it around sometimes ?????


Are you sure its not a big purse?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Arnold Swarfega said:


> Are you sure its not a big purse?


No its a genuine bum bag with straps and everything.

:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Mad7 said:


> Is that Mr Motivator, or PRL before he started training ............... :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> Sorry PRL, had to be done:tongue: :tongue: :tongue:
> 
> ...


Sorry mate but PMSL... :tongue: :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Last one I had my GF took for herself.

I dont have one presently but I probably would wear one anyway, that stuff doesnt bother me.

I tie my sweatshirt around my waist and guys give me sh!t all the time but screw them, it is easy.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

RS2007 said:


> PMSL!!!! YES INDEED THEY DO, LOOK WHAT I SPOTTED!!!
> 
> Bum bag wearers OWNED by google ads, there is no longer any argument, it is not cool to wear bum bags now!!!!
> 
> ...


LMAO at the one on the left ^^^^


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Bumbags are just wrong on every level.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

PRL said:


> Wow a load of bumbag haters on here. A few who would never say a word face to face. LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why does she have 4 arms?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

OMG i never noticed that!!

WHO is behind her?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Why does she have 4 arms?


she is gorro from mortal combat?


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)




----------



## WouldLikeMuscle (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm not a bumbag wearer...


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

I almost bought one today but caved at the last minute.


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

i'll have to jab up on roids to boost my confidence if u think im wearin tht fckin disasta


----------



## Lokstoc (Jan 24, 2009)

I have never worn one, but am slightly swaying, seeing them as being only convient. But where the hell do you buy one from? DO you need to go into a gay's shop to find any?


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

Looks to me, like this guys nursing a semi under his nighty!! :lol:



avril said:


>


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Rocho said:


> Looks to me, like this guys nursing a semi under his nighty!! :lol:


Who could blame him !!!!!!!!!

:tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Rocho said:


> Looks to me, like this guys nursing a semi under his nighty!! :lol:


i no i bloody would be, lookin hot av


----------



## brails (Oct 22, 2008)

haha they are useful bum bags when your on hol but i never would wear one just not right, u look at someone who wears one and think whats there story haha lol


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

RS2007 said:


> I know what you mean, the image of a grown man wearing a bumbag in 2009 is just hilarious, me giggling too!!!


so my gary sets you off into the giggles when he comes into the gym??? he carries one everywhere he goes....pmsl

i must tell him....you laugh at him....lol


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

must admit though the nylon bumbags are awful..with the contrasting piping around it...gotta be black leather or nothing....

when we are abroad we buy a few so we always have spares lol

how sad is that..but if your bitsnbobs are in one place....you wont drop anything and its all safe and secure around your waist....


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

Rocho said:


> Looks to me, like this guys nursing a semi under his nighty!! :lol:


i never noticed that before lol

i wont even look at my holiday photo in the same way again lol


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

avril said:


> so my gary sets you off into the giggles when he comes into the gym??? he carries one everywhere he goes....pmsl
> 
> i must tell him....*you laugh at him*....lol


Only behind his back, I might thoroghly beleive that bumbags are for sexual deviants, but I am not stupid :lol:


----------



## jonno (May 23, 2006)

Wanted!!!!

Mega bum bag, must have many integral pockets for holding various items. Oh and a very strong strap.

The wife says she fancies a change.

From the the handbag I hope - (and not me).


----------



## YEHBUDDY (May 20, 2009)

an obscure woven bag (often with contrasting colours of all sorts) strapped around someones waist isn't a good look for anyone.

* just realised this is like months old


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

how the hell did you chance upon this thread :lol:

Thanks for bringing it back though, it is an important issue - everyone needs to know that bum-bags are for **** - I dont mean good honest gay men - just **** :lol:


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

So what do you guys keep in your bum bags???? KY Jelly and poppers?!?!? :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

I used to wear one back when i had a cd player to listen to while training as it wouldn't fit in my pocket. These days why bother when i have a gf to carry my stuff......


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

I voted for the bottom 3 :whistling:


----------



## carbsnwhey (Jul 24, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> I shall pass on all of these messages:thumb:


quality evening with a bottle 1664 and this thread


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

i lurv my bumbag...holds everything i need for a day out...

lippy, perfume, purse, keys and tampons....


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Uriel-NO.... I have this weird thing about no looking like a cnut when out and about!

lololol x2 on that one lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

con. lol


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

BUm bags are essential wear for REAL bbers.

and gays


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> BUm bags are essential wear for REAL bbers.
> 
> and gays


So you qualify on both counts then.. :thumb:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

A.U.K said:


> So you qualify on both counts then.. :thumb:


Yes I have 2 bumbags

one black for bbing

one pink for bummage


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Yes I have 2 bumbags
> 
> one black for bbing
> 
> one pink for bummage


Well Reppage for the Bummage, always keep your pink one handy.. :thumb:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Hey if it's good enough for chuck it's good enough for me.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

lmao.

i can see a thread appearing

what do you keep in you bum bag?


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

yeah tom...i have seen you wearing one of your bum bags...the real you..not the pretend photo you use as your avatar........


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

avril said:


> lippy, perfume, purse, keys and tampons....


Weird....that's what Tom and PRL have in theirs too:whistling:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> BUm bags are essential wear for REAL bbers.
> 
> and gays


Gawd! I don't know a single gay bodybuilder or gay real man for that matter who'd ever wear a bum-bag! mg:


----------



## Ironhorse (Mar 21, 2008)

I heard that in the Punk scene they are known as chaos pouches.


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

when they were in fashion, 20 years ago and i was 5!! only time i would wear one!! too young to know any different!


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Ive spotted dome actual trends here, if you believe its OK to wear bumbags then:
> 
> You probably still wear multicolour tie-dye baggies.
> 
> ...


Tell everyone about your love for the man-bag's mate :lol:


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> I dont care what anyone says, when I go to a show or hardcore gym a bumbag is essential kit.
> 
> I wear my bumbag with pride and I dont care if I look gay.
> 
> Who else wears their bumbag with pride?


I dont, but my mate does and he looks like a right bum bagger

Tinytom! bet i can guess what you keep in yours,

1, Pack of durex extra safe.

2, Tube of KY.

3, Bottle of amyl nitrate.

4, A skirting board ladder, so you can reach the taller guys :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Nutz01 said:


> I dont, but my mate does and he looks like a right bum bagger
> 
> Tinytom! bet i can guess what you keep in yours,
> 
> ...


forgot a hanky and bottle of chloroform.


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> forgot a hanky and bottle of chloroform.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> forgot a hanky and bottle of chloroform.


The Hanky is to make a parachute if he falls off the skirting board:laugh:


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Uriel said:


> The Hanky is to make a parachute if he falls off the skirting board:laugh:


babahahahahhahahha - reps.


----------



## Deezal (Feb 2, 2008)

Uriel said:


> NO.... I have this weird thing about no looking like a cnut when out and about!


Hahahahaha great stuff :bounce:


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

ROFL I met Mr Motivator at my 1st rave, the Que Club up Brum. Mad fekker


----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

aww dont pick on Mr Motivatar....

And at least hes gone to the trouble of colour coordinating his bummerbag.


----------



## lyndbo (Dec 22, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Ive spotted dome actual trends here, if you believe its OK to wear bumbags then:
> 
> You probably still wear multicolour tie-dye baggies.
> 
> ...


 sounds like time has stopped still for many,lol


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

Fvck me I'd forgotten all about bum bags, they remind me of raves, early Ibiza and............when we used to drive down to Portsmouth and go to the Bodybuilding shows on Southsea pier in the early 1990's every big fvcker there was in baggies, tshirt, flight jacket and bummer bag. 

I never had a bumbag myself :sad::sad::sad:


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 21, 2010)

benicillin said:


>


Well tiny tom take a loooonnnnggggg look, Think they maybe the way to go for some guys


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> I dont care what anyone says, when I go to a show or hardcore gym a bumbag is essential kit.
> 
> I wear my bumbag with pride and I dont care if I look gay.
> 
> Who else wears their bumbag with pride?


LOL come on man, can't be wearing a bum bag! Its just wrong.

Even if your totally straight wearing a bum bag would make you more gay than actually taking length! :lol:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Ive never worn one and couldnt wear one

GAY!


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

It makes me feel a little unwell when i see someone wearing a bumbag in 2010, much like sporting a moustache with no beard to compliment or seeing a woman with a power perm

Everything had its place and should be let die :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

benicillin said:


>


Some people i know who organise sports a tour in spain hired him:






Its cringeworthy :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

Sorry but there is no excuse for Bumbags or the wearing thereof of aforementioned item..Hideous, not Gay at all. Gay men wouldnt sully their image with such an item.

Manbags however from Louis Vuitton are of course perfectly acceptable and totally Gay..but then again only Gay men with their pink pounds can afford the real deal..

Love you straighties but you havent got a clue..lol


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

The Raptor said:


> Some people i know who organise sports a tour in spain hired him:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup thats agony.. :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

A.U.K said:


> Love you straighties but you havent got a clue..lol


when we say "Gay" we seldom if ever mean actually gay though.....

If my 1 gay mate, Charlie, is being a tool - I still tell him to stop being so fuking gay but I never mean him being gay:laugh:

He hates poofey flouncy poofs btw as they annoy him which I find hilarious - he pretty crap at being a **** AFAIK:lol: - he's a big tough looking mans man and is totally gay (in a gay way)


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Id forgotten all about these lol. When i used to go to bb shows and expo,s in th 90,s everyone had em pro,s,fitness doris,s everyone.

I always used to wonder what the fvck have they got in there:lol:

I never did and felt left out.


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

Uriel said:


> when we say "Gay" we seldom if ever mean actually gay though.....
> 
> Hey Uriel, I had worked that out..I know its a term used in allsorts of scenarios..
> 
> ...


There are allsorts of gay men, some butch, some not so and some indescribably flouncey who can be very irritating..

Then of course there are the closet cases.. come out come out wherever you are.. :lol:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

My brothers gay and he wouldnt be seen dead in one! :cool2:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

13 pages about bum bags??? :confused1:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Smitch said:


> 13 pages about bum bags??? :confused1:


it would be 113 if it was about bum boys.


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

could be worse ...manbags...lol now thats just wrong


----------



## lobo (Aug 7, 2010)

I wear a manbag and think it's the most usefull bit of kit i got !...holds myphones ipod ,camera and other crap without me walking like a right tool pockets bursting!


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

lobo said:


> I wear a manbag and think it's the most usefull bit of kit i got !...holds myphones ipod ,camera and other crap without me walking like a right tool pockets bursting!


No you just look like a tool with a manbag instead! :laugh:


----------

